# Beth's Pony



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

A house warming present for a friend. Haven't drawn a horse in months, really nice to get back in the saddle again.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning! Wowza.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks a ton, wallaby-!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Stunning! I love your drawing.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It amazes me that you can get such stunningly fine detail in your graphite work toadflax. It's just beautifull!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

That is incredible. It really looks like it could be a black and white photo


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

So jealous!!! Just out of curiosity, what type of paper do you use? Is rough or smooth like bristol paper. I keep going back and forth between bristol and regular sketch paper.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is so beautiful. You're one of my idols when it comes to the artists on this forum. My favorite part of your style is how much detail you put into the background. I know I've said that before but it adds so much life to the drawing.
And it really does look like a photo. 
Love it!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

englishrider said:


> Stunning! I love your drawing.


Thanks englishrider, I'm an all-English girl myself btw


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

horseluver250 said:


> That is incredible. It really looks like it could be a black and white photo


Thanks horseluver! I am happy you like it, thanks for looking in.



midwestgirl89 said:


> That is so beautiful. You're one of my idols when it comes to the artists on this forum. My favorite part of your style is how much detail you put into the background. I know I've said that before but it adds so much life to the drawing.
> And it really does look like a photo.
> Love it!


Hello, midwestgirl, been a while since I've talked with you! Thank you so much, you're a sweetie . It's been a while since I tackled a background because I did mostly dog heads all winter. This one went pretty well, I was relieved to find. 
I'll have to scan the archives, have you been posting new work? 



Liz Norris said:


> So jealous!!! Just out of curiosity, what type of paper do you use? Is rough or smooth like bristol paper. I keep going back and forth between bristol and regular sketch paper.


Liz, my dear, you have no cause to be jealous, you know...but thank you .
I use Bristol plate finish, or regret it if I don't. The less tooth the better for me, but once in a while I try to work looser on a more textured paper, only to end up aggravated and annoyed.
How's married life treating you?




Kayty said:


> It amazes me that you can get such stunningly fine detail in your graphite work toadflax. It's just beautifull!


Kayty, thank you, that's exactly precisely how I feel about your pastels.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! You obviously have tons of talent!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeesh amazing. I thought this was a black and white photograph. Phenomenal!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for looking in and the kind words, *Carleen* and *Rissa*. I appreciate it!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

toadflax said:


> Hello, midwestgirl, been a while since I've talked with you! Thank you so much, you're a sweetie . It's been a while since I tackled a background because I did mostly dog heads all winter. This one went pretty well, I was relieved to find.
> I'll have to scan the archives, have you been posting new work?


I've been keeping up with your artwork postings of the dogs-very nice! And the one of Judy Garland is amazing. I can't remember that I've seen a portrait from you before.
I've been doing a little bit of drawing-not as much as I should. I just got some business cards in the mail today-random but I'm so excited 
Finally got to go riding yesterday too. Had a blast! It's been an embarrassing-ly long time since I've ridden and they were definitely happy to go out for a ride. 
Anyways-so happy to see some of your work on the forum again!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Midwestgirl, yes, I have been riding three times since December, all this month. We still have the last of the snow cover and the trails are far too mucky to be on so it's road riding only, for a while. Nice to get reacquainted with horses and tack though!
Business cards, way cool!
Judy was an adventure, I go to an art forum where portraits were commonplace and I wondered if I could do one. Skin is some different than fur.
Thanks! I'll be looking for more work from you as well-


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

The trails here are still a bit muddy but not enough that we can't go on them. When we went the other day we weren't able to make the full circle that we usually do due to the mud but most of the trails were in good condition.
What other art forum do you go on? I've got a few accounts on bluecanvass.com and another horse forum (not nearly as many people as this one). 
I tried a bit of drawing last night-didn't work out so well lol. Guess I wasn't in the mindframe to really sit down and draw. O well-there's always today.
Toodles!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

thats absoullutly AMAZING!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

JustLeaveIt2Mya said:


> thats absoullutly AMAZING!


Thanks, I'm happy you think so. It's off getting a matte, then it will belong to my friend who owns the little mare.

*Midwestgirl,* artpapa is the forum, it's pretty cool, some very serious artists there and a different feel entirely from DA. Very welcoming and quick to offer advice, you might like to take a look. I don't know bluecanvas.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

well you truely have some REAL talent!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

ArtPapa huh? I may have to check it out. 
Blue Canvass is more of a showcase of art-I don't get much constructive criticism at all so it's just another place to post my work.
And if I recall...weren't you working on a website? How's that goin' for ya?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

*JustLeaveIt2Mya*, I think you must be my favorite person....:-D

*midwestgirl*, good memory  yes, that website is creeping along, making glacial headway. My kid's putting it together and it needs a fair amount of tweaking yet but the foundation is all there.
Never hire your relatives or sell them cars or horses.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You are very talented!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> You are very talented!


thank you for having a look! I appreciate it.


----------



## Highball94 (Mar 7, 2010)

If I could draw half as well as you could, I'd be insanely happy  great job, it looks like a photo.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Highball94 said:


> If I could draw half as well as you could, I'd be insanely happy  great job, it looks like a photo.


thanks, that's sweet of you! I think the high contrast helps give it that photographic look.


----------

